# I'm gonna be thinking about this knife for a while...



## tk59 (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope I'm not spilling something I should't but I went to LA yesterday and spent part of my time up there at JKI. It was all a blur but I checked out a number of different goodies but one, in particular was awesome. I forget what it is but its some 240 gyuto made from some steel that reminds me of AS. Awesome cutter... It's wasn't a particularly thin knife the it was super thin behind the edge. I spent the night thinking about ways to steal it from Jon. irate1:

Oops. Probably shoulda put this one in the JKI subforum... :O


----------



## MadMel (Aug 27, 2011)

Comon Jon get us a peak at that!!!!


----------



## mattrud (Aug 27, 2011)

Tinh you are such a tease. Can not wait to get out there.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey. I'd post more info but I didn't ask permission first. I was just needing an outlet for my knut-fixation. The edge it took was so freaking sweet, too.


----------



## mattrud (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I guess I just need to wait two more weeks before I can see everything myself first hand.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jon just put them up "Kochi line." I sharpened a 240 kuro uchi gyuto and performed the tomato test (VERY nice) and thin sliced an apple. It was a pleasure to cut with. It's somewhat reactive but not bad at all, imo. They are surprisingly nimble feeling. They look a lot heavier than they are or maybe it was just the balance? I got a call from another knut just as I finished cutting with it and I couldn't stop giggling, lol.


----------

